# Narnegin?



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

I understand what asprin, Ephedrine and caffeine do in EPH25 but what function does the narnegin have?

Tried lookin for answers online but to no avail.


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hello Mate,

Naringen is an enzyme which is found in grapefruit.

There are some studies that show eating grapefruit can increase the availability/potency of a drug...I remember reading about this ages ago, I'll see if I can dig something up for you.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks bud, it would be helpful.


----------



## axalotl2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

If you drink grape a pint of pure grapefruit juice with this stack it becomes even more effective. The grapefruit contains a substance called narnigen which keeps the caffeine receptor sites open and so has a synergistic effect on the combination. Be warned it will make you feel very hot and irritable.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

:? I was told that the grapefruit juice idea would work on any oral so how is it, it only keeps caffeine receptor sites open?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i heard that it was specifically TINNED grapefruit juice-naringin(whatever the spelling is) is the main ingrediant in one of maximuscles thermogenics range


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

Narnia? Didn't somebody write some chronicles about that place? :lol:


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

yeah, some f*cker banging on about witches and wardrobes...closet (pun intended) queen probably!


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

<--- Still looking for the articles, but from memory it affects a P571 (?) enzyme in the liver which has the effect of amplifing any oral as Stumpy says.

I'll try and find the articles and help out a bit more.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

Found one LM!

http://www.bodyofscience.com/dynamic/forum/viewtopic.php?t=871


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

This one is courtesy of Avant Labs:

Interaction between grapefruit juice and diazepam in humans.

Ozdemir M, Aktan Y, Boydag BS, Cingi MI, Musmul A.

Department of Pharmacology, Medical Faculty, University of Osmangazi, Eskisehir, Turkey.

Grapefruit juice has been reported to markedly improve the bioavailability of triazolam, midazolam, terfenadine, cyclosporine and several dihydropyridine calcium channel blockers including felodipine, nifedipine, nitrendipine and nisoldipine. Because these drugs are metabolized by the hepatic cytochrome P450 isozyme (CYP) 3A4, the inhibitory effect of grapefruit juice is thought to results from inhibition of CYP3A4. In this study, our aim was to investigate the effects of grapefruit juice on plasma concentrations of diazepam. Eight healthy male and female subjects participated in this study. Oral (5 mg) diazepam was administered with either 250 ml water and grapefruit juice. Blood samples were collected for a 24 h period, and whole blood concentrations of diazepam were measured enzyme immunoassay. The mean AUC(0-24) of diazepam was increased 3.2-fold (P < 0.001) and Cmax was increased 1.5-fold (P < 0.05) by the grapefruit juice. Grapefruit juice postponed the tmax of diazepam from 1.50 h to 2.06 h (P < 0.01).

Publication Types:

Clinical Trial

Randomized Controlled Trial

PMID: 9625273 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

stumpy said:


> :? I was told that the grapefruit juice idea would work on any oral so how is it, it only keeps caffeine receptor sites open?


you are correct,

grapefruit juice effects how quickly the liver breaks a substance down (well its a little more complex than that). It improves the bioavailablity of all orals.

im not sure where that bullshit about keeping receptor sites open came from, for a start there is no such thing as a caffiene recptor LMAO! :lol: i think someone might have made that up :roll:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

And yet even more from the guys at Avant Labs :shock: :

Grapefruit juice-drug interactions.

Bailey DG, Malcolm J, Arnold O, Spence JD.

Department of Medicine, London Health Sciences Centre, Ontario, Canada.

The novel finding that grapefruit juice can markedly augment oral drug bioavailability was based on an unexpected observation from an interaction study between the dihydropyridine calcium channel antagonist, felodipine, and ethanol in which grapefruit juice was used to mask the taste of the ethanol. Subsequent investigations showed that grapefruit juice acted by reducing presystemic felodipine metabolism through selective post-translational down regulation of cytochrome P450 3A4 (CYP3A4) expression in the intestinal wall. Since the duration of effect of grapefruit juice can last 24 h, repeated juice consumption can result in a cumulative increase in felodipine AUC and Cmax. The high variability of the magnitude of effect among individuals appeared dependent upon inherent differences in enteric CYP3A4 protein expression such that individuals with highest baseline CYP3A4 had the highest proportional increase. At least 20 other drugs have been assessed for an interaction with grapefruit juice. Medications with innately low oral bioavailability because of substantial presystemic metabolism mediated by CYP3A4 appear affected by grapefruit juice. Clinically relevant interactions seem likely for most dihydropyridines, terfenadine, saquinavir, cyclosporin, midazolam, triazolam and verapamil and may also occur with lovastatin, cisapride and astemizole. The importance of the interaction appears to be influenced by individual patient susceptibility, type and amount of grapefruit juice and administration-related factors. Although in vitro findings support the flavonoid, naringin, or the furanocoumarin, 6',7'-dihydroxybergamottin, as being active ingredients, a recent investigation indicated that neither of these substances made a major contribution to grapefruit juice-drug interactions in humans.

anothe one

The effect of bergamottin on diazepam plasma levels and P450 enzymes in beagle dogs.

Sahi J, Reyner EL, Bauman JN, Gueneva-Boucheva K, Burleigh JE, Thomas VH.

Pfizer Global Research and Development, Ann Arbor , Michigan 48105, USA. [email protected]

Bergamottin, a furanocoumarin isolated from grapefruit juice, was investigated for the ability to increase diazepam bioavailability and for its effect on cytochrome P450 (P450) enzymes in the beagle dog liver and intestine. To study the effect of bergamottin on diazepam pharmacokinetics, male beagle dogs were dosed with bergamottin (1 mg/kg) p.o. 0 or 2 h before p.o. diazepam (10 mg). In a second experiment, bergamottin (0.1 mg/kg) was dosed i.v. or p.o. 1 h before p.o. diazepam (10 mg). Plasma samples were collected over 24 h postdose, analyzed by liquid chromatography/mass tandem spectrometry, and diazepam pharmacokinetic parameters were determined. To study the effect of bergamottin on P450 enzymes, beagle dog liver and jejunum was harvested after a 10-day dosing regimen of bergamottin (1 mg/kg) p.o. per day; microsomes were prepared and analyzed for CYP3A12, CYP2B11, CYP1A1/2, and tolbutamide hydroxylase activity. Bergamottin predosing increased the plasma levels of diazepam as observed by C(max) (278.75 ng/ml versus 5.49 ng/ml) and the area under the curve [AUC((0-TLDC))] (247.69 versus 2.79 ng x hr/ml) in bergamottin versus placebo groups, respectively, indicating P450 enzyme inhibition. Diazepam plasma concentrations were increased to a similar level in the presence of i.v. and p.o. administered bergamottin. In hepatic microsomes, bergamottin treatment for 10 days reduced the activity of CYP3A12 by 50% and CYP1A1/2 by 75%. Tolbutamide hydroxylase activity did not change, and CYP2B11 activity was moderately induced. In jejunal microsomes, CYP3A12 activity doubled with bergamottin treatment. CYP2B11, CYP1A1/2 activity and tolbutamide hydroxylation was not detected. In conclusion, bergamottin is both an inhibitor and an inducer of P450 enzymes.

IDS is/was selling this DHB stuff.


----------



## axalotl2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

STU DIDNT MAKE IT UP LOOK AT

WWW.IRONSPORTS.COM


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

axalotl2000 said:


> STU DIDNT MAKE IT UP LOOK AT
> 
> WWW.IRONSPORTS.COM


bro, have you actually been to that link?

there aint any info there :?


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

caffiene acts upon the adenosine receptors there is no such fu**ing thing as a "caffiene receptor"


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

caffiene acts upon the adenosine receptors there is no such fu**ing thing as a "caffiene receptor"


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

god the handbags have come out here.

Think you guys should calm down.


----------



## gez (Oct 7, 2005)

HAS ANYONE TRIED EPH25 ? IS IT AS GOOD AS THE REAL STUFF ECA STACK? HOW MANY TABS IN A BOTTLE :?:

THANKS


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

eph 25 is what i use it works great 60 tablets in a bottle.


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

its not as potent as pure epherine but its pretty good if you cant get hold of the real stuff.


----------

